# Myst for mac?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A fellow was trying to explain an older mac game he called Myst to me, Better yet he said, download a copy and you will see what I mean, but try as I might, I haven't found a search engine that will find it for me. Anyone know where it can be obtained?


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Myst was a commercial title. It won't be available for download. It was also quite a large game. So even if you could it would take awhile.

I have a copy of both Myst and it's sequel somewhere. Haven't played it in ages.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

UBI soft has a new version of Myst that will be opening
soon that will be an online saga, But it's still being beta
tested (I know...Because I applied to beta test it)
Find out more on "URU" here:

Uru: Ages Beyond Myst 

Dave


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Myst was originally developed on the Mac (using HyperCard, if you can believe it!) More recent versions and sequels have had very weak Mac support, and the next version may lack it altogether. Too bad, it's a very absorbing game with beautiful graphics.

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

i played the original myst when it first came out, and i recently got a chance to try real myst. it's the original myst in real time, without the clicking through still pictures. it was a fun twist on the original.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Where did you get to try it out Sniper? Was it online or what?


----------



## Podboy (Sep 3, 2002)

I don't know about 'weak' Mac support... I have Myst, and its sequels Riven and Exile, and have never had a problem running any on my Mac. I don't think Riven will run in OS X natively (only through Classic...maybe...i'd have to test it...), and I *know* that the original won't (unless one of those fancy updated versions does). Exile ran fine in X the last time I checked, and all three are WONDERFUL games that absorb you completely. Especially if you're into pretty graphics.  

I was in Electronics Boutique a while ago, and saw a box that contained ALL THREE for about 60 bucks. Although this annoyed me slightly, since I had payed upwards of 60 for *each*, I'm still happy that they're offering it. If you see it, BUY IT. Totally worth it. At least, that's my little opinion.

Cheers,
Podboy


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The only Myst-ish online game that I've seen is this one:


Myst like online game 

It's a fun little game...Kinda cartoonish...But fun.

Dave


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

a friend of mine has real myst. i tried it on his mac.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I found it...Although I wasn't really looking for it  
At the realMyst website you can download the realMyst
demo by clicking on the icon of the gears.

realMyst 

There are two sections at the above link...
One for high bandwidth and one for low bandwidth for the
flash introduction. (You can skip the intro)

Ahhhh...Crap!!!...It's a PC only demo...Buggers!!!

Dave


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I tried you link to the Myst like game dolawren, but it doesn't work. This one however does, and I think it must be the same one:
http://www.freshsensation.com/samorost.swf


----------

